# Henkel Classic ?



## rbrown (May 28, 2004)

Today I was in the houseware section of a department store in my area and found a nice selection of Henckels Classic knives. I noticed though that this particular line of knives are made in Spain. Just curious about the quality of the steel used in them. How does it compare to those made in Germany by Henckels?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

There's no comparison. Only the Professional line is worth looking at in the Henkels. I have a classic at home and I hate it. Maybe I'll put it in my toolkit where it might have a second life as a crowbar...


----------



## rbrown (May 28, 2004)

My personal theory on home kitchen knives is to have a block set that more or less serves as a decor item, but are also the knives for anyone else to use who wishes to help out in the kitchen. I think the Chicago Cutlery Insignia set, for example, would serve fine for this purpose. 

In my kitchen I have a Forschner knife block set that I have had for years, and to be honest, I use these knives quite often myself, but then I also have my two Wusthof Chef knives ( an 8-inch and a 10-inch), an 8 inch Wusthof Slicer, a 5-inch Wusthof Boning knife, and a 10 inch Henckels Pro-S Carving Knife which are not part of a block set, no one else uses them, and I always personally clean and sharpen them myself.

So I am not sure where the Henckels Classic line may fall into all this. They may be too much of in between and in the end be neither fish nor fowl. I am thinking though that I may purchase the 6 inch utility knife just to see how I like it. 

Robert


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Always look for the three prong pictogram instead of the human pictogram. You get what you pay for in this case. The "human pictogram" version is made of inferior materials specifically to capture a lower end market other than professional chefs, just as Emerilware made by All-Clad is made of inferior materials when compared to the high end All-Clad lines. 

Clothing designers have long been doing this. Creating lines specifically for factory merchant outlet stores, and places like Gordmans, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, etc. The material is just not as high quality and the designs are not quite as intricate so they can be made in mass - quickly. However they still have the brand name which allows them to rake in easy cash.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Stick with the Henckel Four Stars. http://www.unichef.com/knives.htm


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Isnt that what was called bait and switch mudbug?I guess the fame can lead you to the path of advertising oh so quick with dreams of even more dollars.
As far as dpt. store knife sets well in my opinion its not the best bet!As has been stated there are major diffs.I would start by purchasing 1 knife at a time and testing it before purchase.Steels used are different,knives are different and so are the people that use them.Find something that is sharp,you are comfortable with,and you can re-sharpen.
Forschners are good low end knives(cheap but workhorses) in my opinion.
Good luck, Doug................


----------



## bryangx (May 19, 2004)

If you like Henckels, stick with either the Professional S, Four Star, or Five Star brands.

I think the blades are the same for all three... all top quality. Only the grips are different. Pick the one that feels best to you.


----------

